# New Westin development in Avon



## ondeadlin (Jul 15, 2005)

Friend sent me a couple of links regarding a new Westin development in Avon, which would include the long-talked about lift linking the town to Beaver Creek. Fairly interesting stuff. Would include a hotel, condos and timeshares:

http://www.hotel-online.com/News/2005_Jun_28/p.33l.1120068348.html


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2005)

This seems odd to me.  Starwood already has two properties in Avon, CO - Sheraton Mountain Vista and Lakeside Terrace.  Could the new property be adjacent to one of the other resorts?  Is there that much demand for Colorado?  I know there is demand for ski season, but what about the rest of the year?  It is also possible that this property won't be part of the SVN, since Starwood also has non-SVN TS properties.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 15, 2005)

Denise, I think the attractiveness of a TS that had direct-lift on-site access to Beaver Creek would be considerably higher than the two properties you name. The new lift could potentially benefit all the Avon properties, but none more than where it's sited.

Plus it sounds like a great location and potentially first-class property. Not  the Ritz-Carlton, but very, very nice.

In addition, it wouldn't surprise me if Lakeside Terrace eventually lost its place in the SVN lineup. I've been told by a good friend to avoid the property because of age and upkeep problems. At the least, the buyers for this property and the current buyers for Lakeside Terrace would seem to me to be different crowds.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 16, 2005)

lets hope that it is a starwood resort. we need more winter availabilty.


----------



## msweaver (Aug 11, 2005)

it may also be a fractional ownership instead of timshare.  Vail resorts is selling more and more 4 week fractionals, and Starwood may be trying to get into the fractional market,much like Marriott is with Grand Residence Club.  That would mean that they are targetting a different market than typical timeshares.

On another note, Marriott is planning a fractional ownership (not timeshare) resort in Keystone, just down the road.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 12, 2005)

msweaver said:
			
		

> On another note, Marriott is planning a fractional ownership (not timeshare) resort in Keystone, just down the road.



Just curious where you heard that, and if you've got any more info on it (timeframe, etc.)


----------



## msweaver (Aug 12, 2005)

no timeframe, but I heard the rumor from a Marriott regional sales rep.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 12, 2005)

Pretty interesting rumor (and one that jibes with what I also heard from a Marriott rep and another person in the industry, i.e. that Marriott was scouting another ski location).


----------



## MellyZ (Aug 13, 2005)

Been to Beaver Creek.  That would be one LONG interconnect.


----------



## djp (Oct 6, 2005)

spoke to a the owners sales rep at Mountain vista today (gary eno) and he said that the new westin property would be a westin hotel, and fractional residences (not svn), he said the gondola would be a 3 minute high speed gondola ride connecting with the beaver creek lift. He said that they were expecting to build two more timeshare buildings at the SMV and that current prices for a 2brlo ski were $45k, with no point incentives. This made me fell a little better about overpaying the developer (pre tug) last year at $35k with point incentives. He credited the drastic increase to the new gondola making it more like a (ski in/out) property.


----------



## msweaver (Oct 6, 2005)

djp said:
			
		

> spoke to a the owners sales rep at Mountain vista today (gary eno) and he said that the new westin property would be a westin hotel, and fractional residences (not svn), he said the gondola would be a 3 minute high speed gondola ride connecting with the beaver creek lift. He said that they were expecting to build two more timeshare buildings at the SMV and that current prices for a 2brlo ski were $45k, with no point incentives. This made me fell a little better about overpaying the developer (pre tug) last year at $35k with point incentives. He credited the drastic increase to the new gondola making it more like a (ski in/out) property.



djp,
Are you saying that this new gondola will connect Sheraton Mountain Vista with Beaver Creek resort?  I was under the impression that the Westin would be in a different location near the creek, and not near SMV.


----------



## djp (Oct 6, 2005)

he made it sound like they were fairly near each other, what is your impression?


----------



## egwade (Oct 10, 2005)

I just returned from spending the week and SMV last week.  We really enjoyed ourselves.  We Staroptioned in there from Westin - Mission Hills.  While there, we bought a 2br lo summer biennial ts for SMV.

The expansion plans were explained to us as an expansion of SMV and a separate Westin Hotel.  The ski-lift to Beaver Creek was never mentioned to us.  But, then again, we're not going to be Winter users for the most part.

Ed


----------



## Purduece (Mar 2, 2006)

*High Speed Gondola*

Just returned from Avon, CO and SMV, traded into this resort through RCI.  The location of the High Speed Gondola is behind the SMV or nearer the river.  If you know where the library, and Town of Avon Municiple Buildings Complex is then just between those and the river.  This gondola would be faster than the lift going up to the ski area from Bachelor Gulch which is fairly slow and goes over the Beaver Creek Condos.  Then you have to catch another lift up the mountain.  But still will be much faster than catching a shuttle bus and riding up to Beaver Creek or the Bachelor Gulch lifts.  Just looking around there was some pre-construction earth moving going on and some fences already up in late February.

This will be a huge improvement for the timeshares in Town of Avon and make the Sheraton much more desireable as a ski location.  The Lakeside Terrrace will also become much more convenient to the new gondola.

Just thought you might like to get some new news on the project.  The Falcon Point Newsletter says construction to begin in 06 and use in 07 or 08.  

2 Cents


----------

